# Dog thefts from houses- stickers left on doors & gates



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been seeing this posted in various places on the internet.

Please be aware, it might well be true.

Apparently dogs are being stolen around the Goole east Yorkshire and the surrounding areas the dogs are being used for dog baiting for fighting breeds to practice on. 
Look out for stickers left on gates and doors to mark where dogs are.Apparently a red sticker is for large dogs yellow for medium and pink for small dogs. 
If you find a sticker, remove it and call the Police. It may have spread to other areas. Keep your dogs safe.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Not in the Yorks area but as they're everywhere thanks for the tip.

I used to have laminated signs on the outside of my garden gate and side wall in case a child decided to climb the wall for any reason but I have taken them down now. Sign which used to say - 'Dogs running free in garden 24/7' not that they are out at night or for long in the day and only if we are there. I thought it was a legal requirement to notify (not warn) people that dogs were present. Anyway I don't have signs now and have been a bit slow in not taking the Malamute sticker off of the front door. Will do that tomorrow. Mind you Flynn and Kali are always bogging out the front window so it's easy to see we have dogs anyway! 

Luckily we don't have kids round here and the side gate is padlocked, as for the signs - sod it I'd rather be nicked than have my dogs nicked!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

One of our supporters Tweeted us this picture earlier from Perth. 

A red sticker placed on houses and sheds by thieves who will be back to steal a pet. 
We looked into this and have found that some thieves who have stolen horses in the past have pleated their hair so they know which one to target on their return. 

It may be nothing to worry about however we would like owners to remain cautious and be on your guard should you suddenly see a sticker mysteriously appearing at your home. 
Pl ease share and report any concerns you have to your local police. Was on FB here ...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

It was on Rehome scotland on FB page here


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

seen this on FB


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

FB scaremongering. They're doing a good job of it, aren't they?!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> FB scaremongering. They're doing a good job of it, aren't they?!


But the fact remains that dog theft does seem to be on the rise. This is supported by both anecdotal evidence and also by the warnings given out by several police forces.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This is currently all over FB and the internet. 

Has anyone actually got any proof? 

I mean why on earth would a thief 'mark' a house - Surely they are intelligent enough to write down the address which they are planning on robbing? 

Does anyone actually have a press release from the Police or dog warden or local authority to back this up that thieves mark out houses with stickers? Or is it all internet hear say? 

It just sounds as crazy as the horses with braided manes get stolen stories which have circulated the internet. 

I can imagine some kids having a right good laugh putting random stickers on peoples gates / doors


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> FB scaremongering. They're doing a good job of it, aren't they?!


As usual. TBH I can't imagine a gang of professional thieves leaving such an obvious hint to the owner that their dog is going to be stolen. Especially since a sticker can easily be removed and security increased on those properties...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> As usual. TBH I can't imagine a gang of professional thieves leaving such an obvious hint to the owner that their dog is going to be stolen. Especially since a sticker can easily be removed and security increased on those properties...


Exactly surely its more likely to be followed home - then sit outside your house to work out how many people live there and when your out etc

I just cant help but feel this whole sticker on your house / fence post is a huge scarmongering tactic which isnt actually helping people realise how they can prevent there dog being a target.

Would be much more useful for something like below to go viral on FB which is from the Thames Valley Police website:

*Thousands of dogs are lost every year, many as a result of theft, and even the most reliable and well-cared for dog can get lost or stolen. Dog theft has been attributed to two broad motives - breeding and ransom.

How to prevent dog theft

Make sure that your dog wears a collar and identification (ID) tag when in a public place. Include your surname, telephone number, address and full postcode  if there's room put 'microchipped' on the tag if your dog has a chip.
Microchip your dog so that it is permanently identifiable should the collar and ID tag be removed.
Do not leave your dog tied up outside a shop or unattended in a car.
Keep all documentation relating to your dog in a safe place, and include clear photos of front and side profiles of your dog. Also make a note of any unusual markings. 
Make sure that your dog does not go out of your sight on walks. Vary your walk times and routes.
Be cautious when you invite people into your home to view dogs or puppies for sale. Restrict the number of visitors and their access, and always have someone with you. 
Make sure that your dog is neutered as this will reduce the chances of theft for breeding.
Make sure that your fencing is adequate and check it regularly for wear and tear. Keep your dog in view when it goes out into the garden.
Micro chipping

The Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (RSPCA) recommends that the best way to make sure a lost or stolen pet is found is to have the pet microchipped.

This is a simple injection of a tiny microchip the size of a grain of rice which is painlessly inserted under the animal's skin. The microchip then permanently links the dog to its owner, increasing the chances of them being reunited if the animal is lost, stolen or strays.
The microchip contains the owner's details and is put on the national PetLog database. 
If a lost or stolen microchipped dog is found, this information will be revealed by passing a scanner over the microchip, and allow the dog to be reunited with its owner.
Micro chipping prices vary but a one-off payment of around £20.00 will get your pet on to the PetLog database for life. Owner details can be quickly amended if any details change.

To micro chip your pet:

Contact your local RSPCA branch or veterinary surgeon for advice.
Call 0870 606 6751 for more information about joining PetLog.
Visit the RSPCA website (opens new window) or call the RSPCA advice line: 0300 1234 555.
Dog theft action scheme

Thames Valleys Dog Theft Alert scheme sends email alerts with details about stolen dogs and incidents of note to its members. The scheme is similar to Neighbourhood Watch but for a more specific audience. Its current members include dog wardens, websites dedicated to finding stolen pets, dog welfare and re-homing centres such as the RSPCA and Blue Cross as well as interested members of the public. For further information, email Jackie Murdock.*


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have this wonderful image of greasy haired furtive men creeping round towns looking out for red stickers so they can steal dogs. It beggars belief that anyone could have started the rumour let alone believe it.

Equally stupid is the mane plaiting one for stolen horses that someone mentioned. Again imagine the scenario, greasy haired furtive men creeping around horse fields at the dead of night examining all the manes and trying to work out which ones got tangled in the wind, which ones have just come back from a show and which ones their dastardly accomplices have put identification plaits in :ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I have this wonderful image of greasy haired furtive men creeping round towns looking out for red stickers so they can steal dogs. It beggars belief that anyone could have started the rumour let alone believe it.
> 
> Equally stupid is the mane plaiting one for stolen horses that someone mentioned. Again imagine the scenario, greasy haired furtive men creeping around horse fields at the dead of night examining all the manes and trying to work out which ones got tangled in the wind, which ones have just come back from a show and which ones their dastardly accomplices have put identification plaits in :ciappa::ciappa:


too true..

these days its so easy for them to just send each other details of a house with a dog..if you saw some guy writing on a phone outside your house you wouldn't think anything of it, just a guy sending a text or whatever. really don't think they would be messing about with stickers and the what nots.

it would make for a very inefficient operation all in all, with the greasy haired furtive men just wandering about all willy nilly after stickers.

but I really dont know why people start these hoaxes in the first place  are they really that bored/sad/deluded? perhaps they are just trying to put the scarers on people because, like many of us, they are sick of seeing unattended dogs everywhere they go


----------



## astrophe13 (Mar 4, 2013)

It may be true, however it's worth reading this - Perth Dog Fighting Gang 'Coloured Stickers' Hoax


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I get seriously paranoid about stuff like this, properties being staked out etc. Its like, we can't avoid going out and leaving the dogs at home can we?

Makes me want to stop reading anything related to dog theft


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Red sticker thing is a hoax,

Perth Dog Fighting Gang 'Coloured Stickers' Hoax


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I get seriously paranoid about stuff like this, properties being staked out etc. Its like, we can't avoid going out and leaving the dogs at home can we?
> 
> Makes me want to stop reading anything related to dog theft


But it is not real, it is a hoax


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Blitz said:


> But it is not real, it is a hoax


The red sticker bit may be a hoax but the apparent rise in dog theft is not


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> But it is not real, it is a hoax


Not the stickers, on the article just where it says about homes getting staked out because I've read that in several other places in regard to specific thefts.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a fine line between being aware/taking care and turning yourself into a paranoid mess and rubbish like this doing the rounds does nothing to help the situation 

I've read some nonsense in my time (snopes.com: Urban Legends Reference Pages is a helpful website) but this one really takes the (dog) biscuit. As if would be dog thieves would go around houses, peeling off their little stickers as they go, when it would be 10 x quicker to just text their dodgy mate "2 large dogs at no 12 Letsbe Avenue, we'll make a move later"


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I have this wonderful image of greasy haired furtive men creeping round towns looking out for red stickers so they can steal dogs. It beggars belief that anyone could have started the rumour let alone believe it.
> 
> Equally stupid is the mane plaiting one for stolen horses that someone mentioned. Again imagine the scenario, greasy haired furtive men creeping around horse fields at the dead of night examining all the manes and trying to work out which ones got tangled in the wind, which ones have just come back from a show and which ones their dastardly accomplices have put identification plaits in :ciappa::ciappa:


PMSL, I can see them stumbling around in the dead of night getting severely trampled by a terrified herd of horses who don't normally have furtive greasy types in the field at midnight!! As someone said to me years ago, if they want to steal a horse, they will take a pic on their phone these days or follow the horsebox home as happened to one show cob last year.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Coffee said:


> There's a fine line between being aware/taking care and turning yourself into a paranoid mess and rubbish like this doing the rounds does nothing to help the situation
> 
> I've read some nonsense in my time (snopes.com: Urban Legends Reference Pages is a helpful website) but this one really takes the (dog) biscuit. As if would be dog thieves would go around houses, peeling off their little stickers as they go, when it would be 10 x quicker to just text their dodgy mate "2 large dogs at no 12 Letsbe Avenue, we'll make a move later"


love that website
I have had someone tell me the clown in the corner of the room babysitter one in dead seriousness before, I immediately linked them to the site.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

This from Dogs Today who contacted the police

"Weve had a couple of posts about a supposed dog theft ring putting coloured stickers on the houses of dog owners and then coming back later and stealing the dogs to use as bait, particularly in the Goole, Yorks, area. Its a really horrible thought, but as there is no official source on the message or police contact, weve contacted the police and believe, *thankfully, that this seems to be a hoax.* Obviously do remain vigilant at all times and keep your dogs safe, but thankfully this message appears to be rumour.

Statement from Humberside Police: "I have checked with our local officers in the Goole area and have established that nobody has seen any of the stickers, nobody has dealt with any dog thefts recently however some local officers are aware of the rumours from Facebook and have seen some of the posts on the site.
All I would say is that if anyone has had a dog stolen or has had a sticker put on their address then they should report it to local police so that any necessary inquiries can be made."


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Surely if they see a dog they think they can dog-nap they would just take it or come back later. I don't think even the dog fighting halfwit community would have a colour coded filing system telling other dog fighting halfwits where the easy picking are.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

*sigh* the down side to the internet!! Its so easy to start a rumor and once that snowball has started rolling it just turns into an avalanche of b****cks!!
Im just as guilty of panicking about these stories though, even though I think the risk of mine being stolen is fairly small! It would be very hard to be furtive around my house (its a terrace and the front has a raised walkway off the pavement and no parking in front, the back has a locked gate with rubbish filled alleyway and fence to scale!). Also I walk at random times and am in most of the time!
There are sensible precautions though....dont tie your dog up outside shops, dont leave them unattended in gardens and get them microchipped. (although it still amazes me how many dogs I could pinch round here just by leaning over a garden gate and grabbing them!).


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> *sigh* the down side to the internet!! Its so easy to start a rumor and once that snowball has started rolling it just turns into an avalanche of b****cks!!
> Im just as guilty of panicking about these stories though, even though I think the risk of mine being stolen is fairly small! It would be very hard to be furtive around my house (its a terrace and the front has a raised walkway off the pavement and no parking in front, the back has a locked gate with rubbish filled alleyway and fence to scale!). Also I walk at random times and am in most of the time!
> There are sensible precautions though....dont tie your dog up outside shops, dont leave them unattended in gardens and get them microchipped. (*although it still amazes me how many dogs I could pinch round here just by leaning over a garden gate and grabbing them!*).


Mark the gates with stickers and I'll swing by later with my baseball cap and sack...


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

Dog thefts are high in certain areas, I double checked with a friend who's a copper, when I heard all the rumours and he said the missing dog reports are the highest they have been in 20 years. He believes the rewards are half of the problem, people can make a mint through the high rewards offered, as you know we are insured to give rewards.

As for the colour coding system, may be an urban myth, but circles of thieves are known to chalk mark houses they want to break into at certain times of the day, so may be some truth in it?? And believe me, the dog fighting community aren't half-wits, they are very well organised considering the money involved.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Conversely, the OH (copper) says he hasn't had a single report of dogs being nicked in memory.


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

bluesupero said:


> And believe me, the dog fighting community aren't half-wits, they are very well organised considering the money involved.


I didn't mean it literally, It's just the politest word I could use for these people


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

Obniously depends on areas and where thieves have moved on to....

Hahaha.... Yes being polite about the 'Half wits' maybe '***%$$**££****' would be more appropriate, but maybe not allowed on here, LOL!!


----------

